# any xbox 360 online players?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im always on COD modern warfare 2

username: tom port


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have that game.
if i on xbox its for guitar hero DRUMS!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

dont like team death match?
we break out the band when friends come over for drinks...thats always a good time!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i play Call OF Duty MW2 a lot my user name on there is GreenBrute08.

i had a little problem today though, i went to turn the Xbox on and what do you know the infamous red ring of death. i spent most of the day on you tube trying to figure out the best way to fix it and i decided to go with bolting the heat sinks in and all is good now :rockn:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

MW2

Twisted10


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

anybody ever play cod 4 ? lol


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I was hooked on Ghost Recon 2 for a long time 

User Name hell2481


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Just realized it has been 6 months since the last post on this thread. Well i play MW2 and Trials HD. Add me- Texas Yamahama


----------

